# Guide to Rare/Old D&D Books



## Hairfoot (Jun 14, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a site (apart from eBay) where I can get an idea of titles and market values of old D&D material?


----------



## Napftor (Jun 14, 2005)

Hairfoot said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a site (apart from eBay) where I can get an idea of titles and market values of old D&D material?




This is likely the best place: http://www.acaeum.com


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 14, 2005)

You might want to try asking on the "marketplace" forum.  You're way off topic in this one.

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=54

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Hairfoot (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you.  You're both right.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 15, 2005)

In the years before the Internet and eBay, Louis Zocchi (Gamescience dice) used to publish a comprehensive list with the value of OOP TSR products for collectors. I'm not sure if he or anyone else is doing something similar anymore.

Edit: See http://www.acaeum.com mentioned above.


----------

